# Oriental apple wood???



## doug123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My father-in-law told me he cut down an oriental apple tree and wanted to know if I wanted any of the wood.

Can I use this to smoke with?

Also I have a Japanese plum tree (I think  :roll: ) in my front yard. I need to make sure what it is, but if so, would I be able to use that as well???

Something to keep in mind when I am pruning anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## rubmymeat (Jul 6, 2006)

I am under the impression that all apple woods are very similar and excellent to cook with.  I have used crabapple and was very happy with the results.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 6, 2006)

No don't use that wood, bundle it all up and ship to Icemn62's home.  I will make the ultimate sacrifice and burn it, to make sure it is okay.

Just kidding   That should be okay for your use.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 7, 2006)

OK, thanks guys.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2006)

Any of the fruit trees and their ornamental (flowering) variations can be used for smoking.


----------

